# 6400/6300 A/C Vent Troubles



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

One of the guys that helps me with haying decided in all his wisdom to move the a/c switch that controls airflow either to the floor, dash , defrost or defrost and floor. Now it blows really hard out of the floor vent and very little out of the dash vents. I have tried for a month to make the selector knob work, but to no avail. Here in Texas i could care less if it ever flowed out of the floor or defrost. I need air out of there dash, its hot. Anyway, anyone ever had this problem? What could be a solution? Suggestions? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just "fixed" mine the other day....6400....I took the switches off and removed the cable running down to the damper and pulled hard and the vent opened....it stayed right there  winter project, looked like a new cable is in order...hth


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Did you take off the knob or is the box removable?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The box comes off purty easily....seems you might have to take the panel off below that surrounds the base (usually Allen/torx head) then there are two screws (7mm?) that go down in an angle to hold the base.....not bad at all


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Dawg and Happy Birthday again. Looks like a weekend project.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Update:

The vents switch moves the cables in and out freely. Reassembled it, now I'm thinking the vent door in the floor could have broken or become disconnected. Anyone have an idea where that would be located?

Scott


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Check behind me on this as you're not gonna like it....under the seat


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It may be behind column, I can't remember right off....I know the plenum is down there just can't remember if that's where the damper door is located. I have a service manual I'll check it tomorrow....


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks dawg


----------

